# [Xorg] Fatal server error: Caugh signal 11

## Sephirot

Salve, ho qualche problema con X, fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava benissimo, oggi lancio e X e mi ritrovo con l'errore che ho scritto nel titolo del post.

Questo è il log di X: 

```
[  3026.181] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[  3026.184] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3026.185] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686 Gentoo

[  3026.186] Current Operating System: Linux iride 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #5 Sun Nov 14 21:53:55 CET 2010 i686

[  3026.187] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

[  3026.189] Build Date: 15 February 2011  08:42:40PM

[  3026.190]  

[  3026.191] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[  3026.192]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3026.194] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3026.198] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 16 12:55:29 2011

[  3026.200] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[  3026.201] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3026.203] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  3026.203] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  3026.203] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  3026.204] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  3026.204] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  3026.204] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  3026.204] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3026.204] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3026.204] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  3026.204]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.204] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  3026.204]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.204] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  3026.204]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.204] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  3026.204]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.204]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  3026.204] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  3026.204]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.204]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  3026.205] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  3026.205]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.205] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  3026.205]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.205] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  3026.205]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.205] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  3026.205]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.205]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  3026.205] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  3026.205]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3026.205]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  3026.205] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  3026.205] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  3026.205] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  3026.205] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  3026.205] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  3026.205] (II) Loader magic: 0x8209d60

[  3026.205] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3026.205]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3026.205]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  3026.205]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  3026.205]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  3026.207] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4e50:1025:0064 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xd0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  3026.207] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.207] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.207] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.207] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.207] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.207] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  3026.208] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3026.208] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3026.209] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.209]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.209]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.209] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  3026.209] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3026.209] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3026.210] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3026.210] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.210]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.210]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3026.210]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3026.210] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3026.210] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3026.211] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3026.211] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.211]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  3026.211]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3026.211]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.211] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3026.211] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3026.212] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  3026.212] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.212]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[  3026.212]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.213] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  3026.213] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3026.213] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3026.213] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.213]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.213]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3026.213]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.214] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3026.214] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  3026.214] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  3026.214] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.215]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.215]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  3026.215] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  3026.215] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[  3026.215] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[  3026.216] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.216]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 6.13.2

[  3026.216]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3026.216]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  3026.216] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[  3026.233] (--) using VT number 7

[  3026.240] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  3026.240] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000d0100000

[  3026.240] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000d0100000: size 64KB

[  3026.241] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

[  3026.241] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3026.241] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  3026.241] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3026.241] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[  3026.241] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[  3026.241] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[  3026.241] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.242]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.1.0

[  3026.242]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  3026.242] (II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

[  3026.242] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[  3026.242] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[  3026.242] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e50)

[  3026.242] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d8000000

[  3026.242] (II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

[  3026.242] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[  3026.242] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[  3026.243] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[  3026.243] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.243]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.243]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  3026.243] (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

[  3026.249] (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[  3026.255] (II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

[  3026.255] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3026.255] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3026.255] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3026.255] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3026.256] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3026.256] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[  3026.256] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1

[  3026.256] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3026.256] (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.33.0

[  3026.256] (==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled

[  3026.256] (II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

[  3026.256] (II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

[  3026.256] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

[  3026.256] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

[  3026.256] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

[  3026.256] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[  3026.256] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[  3026.256] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[  3026.256] (II) Loading sub module "i2c"

[  3026.256] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[  3026.257] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 20000, max_out_pll: 35000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 21000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 210.000000

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=21000

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: HTC                     

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

[  3026.257] (WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71000

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 23, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL 

[  3026.257] (II) RADEON(0): Port0:

[  3026.257]   XRANDR name: VGA-0

[  3026.258]   Connector: VGA

[  3026.258]   CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

[  3026.258]   DDC reg: 0x60

[  3026.258] (II) RADEON(0): Port1:

[  3026.258]   XRANDR name: LVDS

[  3026.258]   Connector: LVDS

[  3026.258]   LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS

[  3026.258]   DDC reg: 0x0

[  3026.258] (II) RADEON(0): Port2:

[  3026.258]   XRANDR name: S-video

[  3026.258]   Connector: S-video

[  3026.258]   TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

[  3026.258]   DDC reg: 0x0

[  3026.258] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[  3026.267] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  3026.267] finished output detect: 0

[  3026.267] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[  3026.267] finished output detect: 1

[  3026.267] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  3026.267] finished output detect: 2

[  3026.267] finished all detect

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1280x800

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.275] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.276] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.277] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.278] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823 (49.3 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  3026.279] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

[  3026.280] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  3026.280] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  3026.280] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3026.280] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3026.281] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3026.281] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.281]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3026.281]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3026.281] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  3026.282] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  3026.282] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  3026.282] (==) RADEON(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

[  3026.282] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[  3026.282] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[  3026.282] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[  3026.282] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3026.282]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  3026.282]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  3026.282] (==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1920

[  3026.282] (II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

[  3026.283] (!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

[  3026.283] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  3026.283] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d8000000 0 0

[  3026.359] Entering TV Save

[  3026.359] Save TV timing tables

[  3026.359] saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

[  3026.507] TV Save done

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled

[  3027.508] (==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 65536 kb

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00640000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00644000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00648000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 6400 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x00c88000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 23040 kb for textures at offset 0x012c8000

[  3027.508] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 23264 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x02948000

[  3027.508] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3027.509] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3027.509] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3027.509] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3027.509] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3027.509] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3027.509] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[  3027.509] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[  3027.509] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1

[  3027.509] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3027.509] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

[  3027.509] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

[  3027.509] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

[  3027.509] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

[  3027.509] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[  3027.509] (II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

[  3027.510] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

[  3027.510] (==) RADEON(0): Using AGP 1x

[  3027.510] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x8086/0x3580; Card 0x1002/0x4e50 0x1025/0x0064]

[  3027.555] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

[  3027.558] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

[  3027.558] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb6fd7000

[  3027.558] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

[  3027.558] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb7237000

[  3027.558] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

[  3027.559] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb6d2a000

[  3027.559] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb50aa000

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2a020000

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800 0x1fff0000

[  3027.564] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[  3027.766] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[  3027.766] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

[  3027.767] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

[  3027.768] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

[  3027.771] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 6

[  3027.771] (II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdbffd800 is: 0xdbffd800

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe1ffe000

[  3027.771] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[  3027.771] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800 0xdbffd800

[  3027.771] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xe1ffe000

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 1

[  3027.872] (II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 23822336 bytes

[  3027.872] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  3027.872] (II)         Solid

[  3027.872] (II)         Copy

[  3027.872] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  3027.872] (II)         UploadToScreen

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[  3027.872] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[  3027.872] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  3027.872] (II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

[  3027.872] (II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

[  3027.872] (II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

[  3027.873] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

[  3027.873] (II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3027.873]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3027.873]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  3027.873] (II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

[  3027.874] (II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

[  3027.874] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[  3027.904] disable primary dac

[  3028.905] disable TV

[  3029.906] init memmap

[  3029.906] init common

[  3029.906] init crtc1

[  3029.906] init pll1

[  3029.906] restore memmap

[  3029.906] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[  3029.906] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdbffd800 0xdbffd800

[  3029.906] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xe1ffe000

[  3030.007] restore common

[  3030.007] restore crtc1

[  3030.007] restore pll1

[  3030.007] set RMX

[  3030.007] set LVDS

[  3030.007] enable LVDS

[  3031.008] disable primary dac

[  3031.008] disable TV

[  3031.008] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  3031.008] (--) RandR disabled

[  3031.008] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  3031.008] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  3031.008] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  3031.008] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  3031.008] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  3031.009] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  3031.052] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[  3031.052] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3031.052] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[  3031.052] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3031.052] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  3031.052] drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[  3031.052] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

[  3031.052] drmOpenByBusid: Interface 1.4 failed, trying 1.1

[  3031.052] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[  3031.070] 

Backtrace:

[  3031.070] 0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x80ef3b8]

[  3031.070] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[  3031.070] 

Fatal server error:

[  3031.070] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  3031.071] 

[  3031.071] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3031.071] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3031.071] 

[  3032.072] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[  3032.072] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000 0xdbffd800

[  3032.072] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

[  3032.280] finished PLL2

[  3032.331] finished PLL1

[  3032.331] Entering Restore TV

[  3032.331] Restore TV PLL

[  3032.332] Restore TVHV

[  3032.332] Restore TV Restarts

[  3032.332] Restore Timing Tables

[  3032.332] Restore TV standard

[  3032.332] Leaving Restore TV

```

questo è il mio xorg.conf 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HTC"

   ModelName    "dd"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

questo è il make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac a52 acpi apm mmx bash-completion X dvd dvdr alsa hal jpeg -readline -python -fortran -crypt -redline -acl -spell -arts -ncurses -ipv6 -nls -kde -gnome -berkdb -threadsafe -fts3 -cxx -abiword -lcms -ipc"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

l'output di lspci grep Radeon (visto che ho una scheda Radeon)

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

Il driver che uso è xf86-video-ati

----------

## BloodySun

Ciao , prendi con le pinze cio' che ti dico perche non sn esperto...anzi.. 

```

X -configure

```

Quel comando ti configura automaticamente xorg.conf .....provalo...

----------

## Sephirot

ti ringrazio, ma ovviamente avevo configurato proprio usando quel comando.

----------

## Pes88

```

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ... 

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdbffd800 is: 0xdbffd800 

[  3027.771] (WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe1ffe000 

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Non mi piace visto che ottieni un errore di segmetation fault.. 

```

[  3031.052] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable 

```

Prova prima togliendo Load module dri2 , e se non cambia nulla proverei con a disattivare proprio drm... 

Poi io farei anche una prova con il driver vesa per vedere un pò se il server parte cosi..

Ma la tua scheda è agp??? 

Che versione dei driver usi? 

Nel caso che si avvi sai che non ti funzionerà la tastiera e il mouse, a meno che non hai hal per gestirle... ( hal ormai è obsoleto )

```

[  3026.205] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled. 

[  3026.205] (WW) Disabling Mouse0 

[  3026.205] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0  

```

----------

## Sephirot

si la scheda è agp e uso xorg-server 1.9.4 (forse è quello il problema) con driver xf86-video-ati-6.14.0

ho installato i driver vesa ma con questi ricevo errori del tipo "no synaptics event device found".

cmq per gestire tastiera e mouse uso hal, da quanto è deprecato? ho seguito la guida ufficiale per quello.

----------

## Pes88

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> si la scheda è agp e uso xorg-server 1.9.4 (forse è quello il problema) con driver xf86-video-ati-6.14.0
> 
> ho installato i driver vesa ma con questi ricevo errori del tipo "no synaptics event device found".
> 
> cmq per gestire tastiera e mouse uso hal, da quanto è deprecato? ho seguito la guida ufficiale per quello.

 

no synaptics significa che non ha trovato il device per il mouse, ma non dovrebbe essere un errore fatale per xorg...  Sei sicuro che i driver supportino la tua scheda? 

Perché io non sono riuscito a trovare gran che a riguardo... Se si sei sicuro che quel driver sia supportato dal kernel?? 

Hal è deprecato a favore di udev... leggi la guida all'aggiornamento ad xorg 1.8...

----------

